# Duck boat, blind or no blind?



## deadduck (Jul 21, 2009)

I just got a duck boat and just equipped it with a flip of muddy buddy blind. I have not yet used it. I was just wondering if it is better to ditch the boat and hide in the weeds or hunt out of the boat with the blind?

What do the rest of you with a boat do? Hunt with a blind on your boat? Or do you haul everything out in the boat, and then ditch the boat and hunt in the phrag?

Im just looking for the pros and cons


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like hunting from a clump of weeds. I like to use the boat to get me deep and then cover it with phrag and stand in the weeds. If it is later in the season I like to lay in my canoe and cover it with weeds and pass shoot divers. I've hunted out of a ton of boat blinds and I've not found one that will consistantly fool late season puddle ducks.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Why stand in the water if you dont have to? When it gets freezing you can put a heater on the floor. Oh yea the b.i.l.'s boat has a floor kit, sure makes it nice.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

i ditch the boat and hunt from the grass... i used to hunt from the boat, but found more success when i got away from the bulky crappy boat hide. i havent really hunted to much in heavy Phrag patches. easy to hide in that stuff i guess.
anyhow, good luck at whatever you do!!


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had at least 5 different blinds on my boat and every time I change it I find myself making it shorter than the one before. The biggest problem other than height has been the top. If you could see down on the blind I am pretty sure it looks like a big black hole. My latest blind has a flip top which, last year, proved very effective. However at times you will find if you just leave the blind down and hide anything bright you can just sit on the fllor and it actually works better.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't put my blind on the boat until November when the cattails and weeds have changed color to match my blind. I just hide it in the phrag and have never had a problem shooting birds, and it's much easier for my labrador to see the birds hit the water instead of doing blind retrieves all day.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

This is my 1st year hunting Ducks. I have watched a lot of shows and videos about where and how they hunt. I have been out a couple of times this year and hunted from the weeds and frag. It seems to me that ground hunting is a better option and to use a boat as a transporter would be a much better option. I would like to think that the boat that I have is a good one for hunting waterfowl but as we all know the ducks don't always fall right where they are shot, so I would think to be able to walk and search would be a much better option. Just my opinion.


----------

